# Tried calling Yotes for the 1st time this a.m.



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Did get a half dozen magpies to fly over.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

your making the right sound then


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

You probably had a coyote near as well, those flying rats are one of my favorite indicators for a nearby dog.

Seems they indicate a coyote for me a lot more than other birds of opportunity, though crows have shown me a couple.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

No doubt. Up here in the north east/great lakes areas where it can rediculous thick, if you have crows responding you know you're making the right sound at the right volume. Come to think of it, just about every single coyote I have called in has had crows somewhere near by if not in tow...


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I find about 90% of the time I call in magpies, I also call in a coyote too.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Yea, I didn't want to put a number on it, but I'm right there with you.


----------

